# Kein Sound vom Mobo / Bad Direct Sound Driver



## Jennesta (15. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich war vor 3 Wochen bei YouTube im Internet unterwegs und aufeinmal kratzte der Sound unheimlich und stockte. Ich dachte erst es läge an meiner Intenretverbindung, jedoch war das Video komplett geladen. Dann fiel der Sound aufeinmal ganz aus. Dann testete ich den Sound mit Winamp und Winamp spielte garnichst ab. Winamp haute mir dann aber auch direkt folgenden Fehler um die Ohren.

DirectSound output v2.47 (d)error

Bad DirectSound driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration.
Error Code: 88780078

Am nächsten Tag ging der Sound immernoch nicht, jedoch bin ich diesem PC nur am Wochenende, also verschob ich das ganze aufs nächste. Eine Woche später, Freitags, als ich den PC wieder anmachte klappte alles wunderbar. Und auchd en Tag darauf und diese Woche auch. Bis jetzt.
Eben hatte ich wieder dieses kratzten und der Sound starb langsam weg. Zusätzlich hatte ich noch das Problem, dass aufeinmal mein Bildschirm schwarz wurde und es stand dort "Kein Signal" als wäre dieser nichta ngeschlossen.

Nun habe ich natürlich Angst, dass mein Motherboard iwie kaputt genagen ist, oder iwas andere passiert ist. Ich habe keien Ahnung, wie ich dem genauer auf den Grund gehen kann. Daher möchte ich hier mla um Hilfe bitten.

Ich benutze 
Microsoft Xp Home Edition SP2(angezeigt) eig SP3 installiert
Asus M2N4-SLI Motherboard


Achja laut dem Gerätemanager laufen alle Geräte ohne Probleme, aber das sagt das Dingen ja scheinbar eh immer.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, denn ich bin heir echt am verzweifeln.

mfg Jennesta


----------



## SonMarcel (15. November 2008)

Hi,

hast du schonmal versucht, die Treiber neu zu installieren? Auf der Herstellerseite konnte ich unter dem von dir angegebenen Model keinen Eintrag finden.

Downloade dir mal bitte das Programm CPU-Z, und starte es. Dieses Programm scannt die PC Hardware und liefert genaue Angaben, die direkt von der Hardware kommen. Dort steht dann auch der genaue Mainboardname.

Zu finden ist es hier:
http://www.cpu-z.de/

Marcel


----------



## Jennesta (15. November 2008)

Hey, danke schonmal für die Antwort. Habe das Programm auch direkt asuprobiert, aberich habe absolut keien Ahnung was mir die Angaben nun bringen. Ich habe die html-Ausgabe mal Online gestellt, vielleicht kannst du mir da mehr sagen?

cpuz.htm

Gruß Jennesta


----------



## SonMarcel (15. November 2008)

Hm, komisches MB, wenn dafür keine Treiber auf der offiziellen HP sind... Hast du denn schon versucht die Treiber neu zu installieren? Also mit Hilfe der Treiber-Cd, die zum MB gehört?


----------



## PC Heini (15. November 2008)

Was ist das für eine PC Marke? 
Vlt lässt sich ein Treiber beim PC Hersteller finden.
( F Siemens, Medion, HP usw ).


----------



## Jennesta (16. November 2008)

Nein habe noch nicht versucht die Treiber neuzuinstallieren. Ich muss mal dazu sagen, dass ich mich mit Treiber sowieso 0 auskenne, sonst hätte ichs vll selbnst schonmal versucht nach der Fehlermeldung.
Der PC wurde vor 2 Jahren ca von nem Händler hier in der Nähe zusammengestellt. Also sind alles Wahlteile und nicht komplett zusammen gestellt. Was nun an den einzelteilen besonders ist kann ich da auch nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Jennesta (7. Dezember 2008)

Habe letztens die treiber dazu geupdatet. Findet man bei asus auf der Homepage. Habe dort den aktuellsten genommen. Nach der installation und dem anschließenden neustart hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert. Aber einen Tag später wieder selbes Problem. Sound fing erst an zu kratzen, bis er dann ganz weg war.
Ich weiß nun echt nimmer, was ich noch tun soll.


----------



## PC Heini (8. Dezember 2008)

Nun, was Du noch tun kannst ist folgendes; Wichtige Daten sichern, HD formatieren, ev neu partitionieren und das Betriebssystem neu installieren. Besteht dann der Soundfehler immer noch, kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Soundchip ne Meise hat. ( Kannst aber auch ne andere HD nehmen. ) Alles andere wie Fehler suchen usw dauert länger, als nen Neuinstallation. ( Ca 2-3 Std. ) 3 Wochen hast Du nun das Problem und keine Lösung konnte gefunden werden. Ne Neuintallation 2-3 Std. und der Ärger ist behoben.
Sorry, ne bessere Idee als obengenanntes fällt mir nicht ein. ( Ob ne Systemreparatur was bringt, kann ich nicht sagen. Kannste aber auch noch probieren ).


----------



## Jennesta (8. Dezember 2008)

Ok, vielleicht ist das echt die einzige Lösung. das Problem ist, dass ich den PC im moment nur am Wochenende nutze, da ich unter der Woche immer weg bin. da habe ich also erst über Weihnachten wieder Zeit. Aber wenn keinem etwas anderes einfällt habe ich wohl keine andere Wahl.
mfg


----------

